# مخدات فيبر



## الوكالة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*:sm3:بالوكالة التتجارية*
*مخدات وخدديات من الفيبر بجميع المقاسات حسب الطلب*

*مطلوب موزعين بالدول العربية وجمهورية مصر العربية*
*تصلح*
*للمنازل*
*الفنادق*
*المستشفيات*
*باسعار المصنع*
*سوبر لوكس*
*للاستفسار*
*0168570966*
*0101680149*

*شاهدة المنتج الان*
*


*​*
*​


----------



## tjarksa (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: مخدات فيبر*

موفق ياغالي .


----------

